# Hometown thread!



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 15, 2013)

We have wanted to start a hometown thread for a while. So here it goes, I am from Huffman Texas. It's not known for its beauty...actually it's not known at all lol. But it's a pretty good place to grow up. George Foreman the boxer lives here, I went to school with two of his boys....the younger one was rude and always cured in front of me in the lunch line >:| 
Wikipedia-The area is centered on Farm Roads 2100 and 1960, thirty miles northeast of Downtown Houston in the piney woods of southeastern Texas. David Huffman, a native of Louisiana, came to Texas to fight against Mexico during the Texas Revolution.[1] For services rendered, Huffman received $24 and 324 acres (1.31 km2) of land in 1838. Along with his dad Abe, Huffman and a group from Louisiana settled in the area north of FM 1960 and east of FM 2100 in 1840. In the early years, the economy was driven by farming with primary crops being cotton, rice and corn as well as ranching and logging. A post office was established at the community in 1888, and two blacksmith shops were operating here by 1892. The Beaumont, Sour Lake and Western Railway came through the community in the early 1900s. By 1914 the town reported two general stores and a population of 250. The construction and operation of the Sinclair Oil pump station in 1921 added to the economy. The 1936 county highway map showed a church and cemetery at the townsite. In 1953, Lake Houston was opened as a recreational lake and still serves the area today with boating, water skiing and jetting, fishing and sailing.

Huffman covers about 54 square miles and housing approximately 10,000 citizens. Huffman is a unique community consisting largely of subdivisions, scattered farms, apartments, and small businesses.

We also have the Lake Houston Wilderness Park which is really cool!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Lake Houston wilderness park

Now lets see y'all's hometowns!!!!


----------



## whitelop (Apr 15, 2013)

I am originally from Charlotte, NC. I lived on the outskirts of town for a while the moved into downtown when I was in the 5th grade. After a year of downtown living, we moved back to the outskirts. 






Now as an adult, my husband and I moved to York, SC. York is one of the older towns in SC, it has one of the first court houses other than Charleston. We live on the outskirts of this town too, I don't like to be in the middle of things. So we live in the country on a through road between two towns. 





I've had someone ask me, because I'm from this general area, what our "foods" are here, because in the north each area tends to have a food they're famous for. In our area, its strawberries and peaches, pulled pork BBQ(which I am a boss at making!). Cornbread, which is probably just a southern thing in general. Grits! The coast of SC has a lot of great food. A lot of it is Gullah food, because of the slaves that were brought to Charleston, they kept some of their traditions alive. We grow great watermelons here. 

Here are the views from my house! 




This is our pond, directly in the back yard. 

And this is our field. 





Thats pretty much it!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 17, 2013)

My backyard pond in Ormond Beach, FL.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 17, 2013)

Those are gorgeous colors!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 17, 2013)

Just gorgeous pics. We've got some from around town here, but, they're in Wendells blog and I don't know what the dummy (me) did with the disc.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 18, 2013)

Theres George III George 4 George 5 and then he has the girls, only one is named Georgetta lol!!!


----------



## whitelop (Apr 18, 2013)

I think the population of York is like, 10,000 people. Or something like that, but most of the people live in the outskirts of town like I do.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 18, 2013)

George Foreman, how cool! I know him from his boxing days as I got into boxing. Loved the workout and the challenge to push yourself. Great stress relief as well. 

I'm jealous of those of you with a pond, it's the only thing we would like that our property does not have. I'll have to see someday about putting one in. Way in the future because I want a large one and have koi. They are great fish.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 18, 2013)

EDIT: I just decided to get rid of the info just for privacy reasons.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 18, 2013)

It's pretty but I just had to laugh. We were talking on Ellie's blog after Morgan got back from Pa. about WV and how it is all hills and trees just like the view of your yard. I'm not being mean, it really is pretty and is the one thing I miss being in the south where we are no hills or mountains.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 18, 2013)

Pocahontas? Is it named that because if HER or just because they thought hey! That's a funny name! Hahaha! Yay lets name our town that!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 18, 2013)

Denise yes, I thought about that too when I was posting this.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 26, 2013)

Very awesome pictures everyone! I wish my backyard looked like some of yours! Hopefully when I move to the country with my own farm it will. I was born and raised in the suburbs of Houston, TX. 

From Wiki: Houston was founded in 1836 on land near the banks of Buffalo Bayou, now known as Allen's Landing, and incorporated as a city on June 5, 1837. The city was named after former General Sam Houston, who was president of the Republic of Texas and had commanded and won at the Battle of San Jacinto 25 miles (40 km) east of where the city was established. The burgeoning port and railroad industry, combined with oil discovery in 1901, has induced continual surges in the city's population. In the mid-twentieth century, Houston became the home of the Texas Medical Center&#8212;the world's largest concentration of healthcare and research institutions&#8212;and NASA's Johnson Space Center, where the Mission Control Center is located.

I dont personally own pictures of houston but I found this skyline pic. 





I go to school in Huntsville right now and you know your in huntsville when you see the huge statue of General Sam Houston driving on I45  Its about an hour north of Houston


----------



## whitelop (Apr 27, 2013)

Whoa Sarah! That is a HUGE statue!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Sarah for sharing!  I love seeing Sam everytime I head to Madisonville! <3 and somehow we are never in the right hand lane and I have never seen him up close, and I have never been to the prison museum in Huntsville either! :0


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 27, 2013)

lol Of course, that has to be a BIG statue, we are talking Texas! lol I love this thread & must admit I am a bit jealous! Such beautiful places & it looks like everyone has a nice yard as well to enjoy. I'm an army brat so home is where I am at the moment! lol Well, actually I live near my parents who have retired with health problems. I know the grass is always greener on the other side but your places & hometowns look like wonderful places to live. I don't have a camera right now & to be honest I wouldn't want to post pix of the little yard & all the traffic. I'm near the state capital & there is little nature or beauty unless you think cities & traffic is beautiful. Anyway thanks for sharing your lovely yards & hometowns! I hope one day my little family can have the country life I've always dreamed of. Thanks again for sharing these fabulous pix! Oh, yes I loved Texas when my father was stationed there at Fort Sam Houston!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 2, 2013)

I live in a tiny town in Tennessee. We live on a farm, 30 acres with lots of trees and a pond. here are some pictures:





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 2, 2013)

Wow Lisa! I can't believe its snowing there! That's crazy!

Pipsqueak, wow, that place where you live is so pretty! I think it would be so cool to have 30 acres and a pond! I wish I had 30 that.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 2, 2013)

Thank you! The pond has tons of turtles, it's so cool.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 2, 2013)

Aww I commented on this but it disappeared. Anyway,
wow Lisa its beautiful I am glad its not snowing here though  hehehehe

And wow 30 acres! Gorgeous!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 4, 2013)

Lisa, definitely beautiful when it snows, though I think I had my fair share this past winter.. glad it's not snowing here in May either!!! ugh haha


----------

